# Sunset/Ocean Techniques?



## Cory (Jul 11, 2014)

Any words-of-wisdom for sunset/sunrise shots over an ocean? I've got the usual stuff down, but would a graduated ND filter be something to consider? Any other thoughts are very welcome.
The gear will likely be a 70D/35 2.0 IS and then maybe a 10-18 for sunrises. In this case the sunsets will be at the beach and the sunrises over rocks with water breaking all around.
Thanks for any and all responses.


----------



## RobertG. (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi,

A normal grad ND filter won't help you at all. For a sunset with the sun near the sea level a reverse grad ND filter is needed. A 2-stop filter (0.6) should do when the sun is very close to the sea level. The reverse grad ND filter from Formatt Hitech does a pretty good job.


----------



## Lyle Krannichfeld (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi there,

Home of the sunset here (Maui). I use the Singh-Ray reverse grad 3 stop ND religiously for sunsets, it's ideal. Throw in a circular polarizer to control the reflections on the water and sand and you're good to go.

Lyle


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 25, 2014)

search google for the black card technique before you spend a cent on filters
personally i prefer to use a black lens cloth as its always there 

its an amazingly good technique

the pictures i posted in this thread were done using this technique
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=8307.0


----------

